# Torque FRX Whipzone



## Deleted246226 (13. November 2012)

Moin zusammen, 

ich und meine Freundin sind auf der suche nach einem Dh Bike ! 
Beim Surfen im Netz bin ich auf der FRX Whipzone aufmerksam geworden. 

Da ich noch nicht wirklich allzu tief drinstecke in der materie ( 1,5 jahre immer nur ein Bike geliehen, wird uns aber zu teuer ) 
würde ich gerne wissen inwieweit das rad für Anfämger geeignet ist und wie lange es dauert bis man so ein rad an seine Grenzen bringt? 

Würde sich das Rad lohnen ? 

Danke 
Adrian!


----------



## dia-mandt (14. November 2012)

preis/leistung ist gut.
ob und wie schnell du mit dem rad besser wirst hängt von dir ab. nicht vom rad!
als anfänger würde iich eh nicht mehr geld dafür ausgeben und da bist du mit dem bike schon gut bedient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted246226 (14. November 2012)

Sagen wir mal so ich wohne im norden, daher würde ich 2-3 mal im Monat ein Wochenende fahren ;-) 

Aber schon mal danke! 
Vll finden sich ja noch ein paar die das Vorgängermodell haben und etwas bzgl. Langlebigkeit etc sagen können.


----------



## dia-mandt (14. November 2012)

ich habe den vorgänger! 
und er lebt noch 
das ding läuft...wie ein duracellhase.
keine defekte und das wurde ordentlich durch bikeparks gejagt.


----------



## Deleted246226 (14. November 2012)

Das schon mal super ! 
Man hört ja egal zu welchem Bike man was sucht immer die wildesten Storys, 
was sagst du denn als Fahrer des Teils zum Thema gebraucht kaufen ? 
Eher ja weil man Geld sparen kann oder eher nein ?


----------



## simdiem (14. November 2012)

Das FRX ist ein geiles Bike! Da machst du nichts falsch. Ich habe meins seit Anfang April. Macht mega Spass und ist dank Trackflip auch extrem vielseitig. Du willst Erfahrungen?
Du kennst das FRX Thema?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=526852&page=177 (Hier hättest du übrigens auch deine Frage reinstellen können und garantiert schneller Antwort erhalten  )
Viel Spass beim Lesen 

Thema Gebrauchtkauf: Kann man machen, allerdings würde ich mich da nicht über den Tisch ziehen lassen. Der Verkaufspreis müsste schon im Vergleich zum Neupreis deutlich darunter liegen, sonst lohnt sich das nicht. Diese Art von Bikes wird in der Regel schon heftig rangenommen. Weiterhin hast du das Problem bei Gebrauchtkauf, dass du keine Garantie hast, da diese laut Canyon AGB nur für den Erstkäufer gilt. Das kannst du aber auch nochmal auf der Canyon HP nachlesen.

Gruß 
Simon


----------



## simdiem (14. November 2012)

Adrian1993 schrieb:


> Man hört ja egal zu welchem Bike man was sucht immer die wildesten Storys,



Das FRX ist jetzt eine Saison auf dem Markt. Viele teilen im FRX Thema ihre Erfahrungen. Ich denke ich kann behaupten, dass ich das gesamte Thema gelesen habe. Mir sind keine Rahmenbrüche oder irgendwelche Risse bekannt. Ab und zu hat es ein paarmal bei welchen Geknackst, auch bei mir. Dies war hauptsächlich auf Lagerstellen zurückzuführen, wo sich die Schrauben gelockert haben. Da sollte man ein Auge drauf werfen. Wobei man dies eigentlich sowieso in regelmäßigen Abständen machen sollte!

Grundsätzlich ist es nicht verkehrt, wenn man die Muße dazu hat, den Hinterbau zu zerlegen, zu säubern und neu zu fetten; zusammenbauen und die Schrauben mit dem korrekten Drehmoment anzuziehen. 
Müssen tut man das nicht, aber dann hast du auf jeden Fall keine Probleme mehr.

Das einzige, was ein wenig Improvisationstalent fordert ist, wenn du einen Umwerfer montieren willst. Das geht, aber kann unter Umständen ein wenig Eigeninitiative erfordern


----------



## dia-mandt (14. November 2012)

lieber neu kaufen.
dann hast du die volle garantie.
auÃerdem ist der preissturz beim frx nicht so krass nach einem jahr.
torque rahmen bringen nach 2 (!) jahren immer noch gut 800â¬.


----------



## Deleted246226 (14. November 2012)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten ! Ihr helft mir wirklich weiter ! 

Das FRX Thema kannte ich noch nicht, werde ich mir für das nächste mal oder sollte es zu einem Kauf kommen und ich hab ne frage merken ;-)

Dann wird es wohl wenn auf einen neukauf rauslaufen! Besser so als das ich da irgendeine komische Kiste habe die nur laufend Geld kostet! 

Nun noch eine Ich denke abschliessende, aber vll auch weiter Fragen aufwerfende Frage: 

Da ja Saison Ende ist werden ja in fast jedem Bikepark die Bikes der Saison rausgehauen, nun meine Frage lohnt sich so ein Bike oder sind die zu sehr rangenommen worden? 
Mein Gedankengang dahinter ist das die Fahrräder ja eigentlich top gewartet sind und ich denke nicht das die meisten leute die sich räder leihen damit wirklich hart fahren sondern mehr mal zum testen ob der Sport was für sie wäre? 

Frage deshalb weil ich ein Strailinie 8.2 gefunden habe für 1200, ich weiß ist kein Canyon aber es soll auch nur ein beispiel sein .

Danke!


----------



## simdiem (14. November 2012)

Adrian1993 schrieb:


> Das FRX Thema kannte ich noch nicht, werde ich mir für das nächste mal oder sollte es zu einem Kauf kommen und ich hab ne frage merken ;-) /QUOTE] So machste des!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dia-mandt (14. November 2012)

Die frage ist, wie der shop in dem die bikes ausgeliehen wurden, auf den service achtet.
Ich würde mal sagen, dass die bikes zwar erst eine saison hinter sich haben, diese allerdings volles programm.
Soll heißen...ich war dieses jahr zehn mal in willingen und ine woche in saalbach plus halt hometrail.
Die bikes vom shop sind die kompl. Saison im bikepark. Die werden also gut geprügelt.
Ich würde es mir gut überlegen.
Davon abgesehen ist das straitline jetzt nicht das performance wunder.

Edit: da war einer schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted246226 (14. November 2012)

Den Vergleich mit den Frauen find ich super :-D

Man hat es beim ersten Bikekauf echt nicht leicht :-D 
Deswegen die ganze Fragerei, klar die eierlegende Wollmilchsau wird man nie bekommen aber ich denke jeder will ein bisschen was sparen beim geld aber nicht am rad :-D
Klappt nur leider nicht :-D

Ich sag mal Danke für eure ganzen antworten und mir mal überlegen wie ich das alles mache :-D 

Wie sieht das mit Lieferzeiten bei Canyon aus? 
Ist ja auch ein Versender wenn ich das au der Homepage richtig gesehen habe. 


Danke !


----------



## Xah88 (14. November 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, bevor ich mir ein Bikeparkleihrad kaufe, kaufe ich mir lieber eins von einer Privatperson. Lieber eins, das nur einer gefahren hat und wo nicht schon 1000 drauf waren. Ist im Grunde genommen ähnlich, wie bei den Frauen



 Zuuuuu geeeeiiilll xD


----------



## DiscoDuDe (15. November 2012)

hab auch einen:

Verdammte Frauen, immer muss man das Geld für sie ausgeben, ist im Grunde wie beim Bike


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. November 2012)

Mach ich was falsch?!? Bei mir laufen die Frauen um Geld für die Bikes ranzuschaffen...


----------



## der_erce (16. November 2012)

Ihr Schwätzer


----------



## j.o.n.a.s (16. November 2012)

Hey 
ich fahre seit Juni ein Canyon Dropzone FRX
zum einen ist die Ausstattung der Hammer du findest einfach nirgendswo was günstigeres.
Allerdings ist der Hinterbau besser auf Freeride Strecken aufgehoben als auf DH Strecken denn da fehlt im etwas die Sensibilität.
Aber generell die Bikeparkwaffe und auf allen Strecken sicher und mit mal mehr oder weniger Spaß hinab zu kommen.
Man kann auch noch ganz gut mit in der Ebene und bergauf fahren
Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (16. November 2012)

Sorry, aber ich glaube das liegt wohl eher an einem nicht gut eingestellten double barrel.
Ich finde, dass das gerade auf dh strecken gut abgeht.
Man muss es halt gut prügeln.
Aber ich stehe eh auf dem standpunkt, dass der ccdb nix fürs frx ist.


----------



## D.Lettant (16. November 2012)

Ich würde auch eher behaupten,dass das FRX zu den Allroundern zählt.Wenn es richtig rumpelig wird gibt es komfortablere Hinterbauten.Ob man deshalb schneller oder langsamer ist sei mal dahingestellt.Auf alle Fälle ist das Rad für ein Gravitybike sehr vielseitig.Ich nutze es z.B. vorwiegend zum Touren,während ich im Park mit dem TUES unterwegs bin.Gefühlt ist man auf anspruchsvolleren Strecken (z.B. Wildbad DH Strecken) mit dem TUES,auf flowigeren Strecken (Beerfelden,Saalbach) mit dem FRX flotter unterwegs.Ist aber alles subjektiv.


----------



## dia-mandt (17. November 2012)

Niemand der racer fährt eine bügelmaschine.
Die sind alle hart abgestimmt.
Ist man langsam unterwegs braucht man eher ne fluffige bügelmaschine, weil man sonst denkt, dass das rad nicht sensibel genug ist.
Das bike muss man halt dem fahrstil anpassen.


----------



## D.Lettant (17. November 2012)

Das mag ja schon richtig sein für die Leute die auf Weltcupniveau fahren.Leider tun das ca.95% der Fahrer definitiv nicht.Ein Otto Normalfahrer wird mit Sicherheit mit so ner bockelharten Abstimmung wesentlich schlechter zurechtkommen als mit einem "Sofa".Wenn du dein Rad so hart abstimmst musst du nämlich a)die richtige Linie treffen und b)den richtigen Speed für die Linie haben.Ist man nämlich zu langsam eiert man rum wie auf einem störrischen Esel.


----------



## dia-mandt (17. November 2012)

"Hartes" setup= aktiver fahrstil
Weiches setup= wenig aktiv, eher das rad machen lassen
Ich will niemandem ein setup aufschwatzen.
Ich mag nur aussagen wie "das ist nicht sensibel genug, ist kein bike für dh etc überhaupt nicht"
Das liegt nämlich auch zu 95% daran, dass die leute ihr rad nicht verstehen bzw. es einfach nicht richtig einstellen.


----------



## D.Lettant (17. November 2012)

Da gebe ich dir absolut recht,dass die meisten Leute es nicht verstehen ihr Fahrwerk passend (für den eigenen Fahrstil) abzustimmen.Nur ein Fahrwerk einfach hart abzustimmen weil Racer das so machen ist in meinen Augen nicht sehr sinnvoll.Wozu brauche ich 200MM Federweg wenn ich effektiv nur 100MM nutze?
Ein weiterer Punkt: Ich weiss nicht ob du Rennen fährst.Wenn ja, wie viel fährst du denn netto an einem Rennwochenende am Tag? Ich denke wesentlich weniger als an einem Tag im Park.Wenn es dann noch recht holprig ist,hast du mit einem etwas komfortableren Fahrwerk sicher weniger Ermüdungserscheinungen als mit einem ultrahart abgestimmten.
Versteh mich nicht falsch,ich habe ja selbst ein FRX und bin sehr zufrieden damit.Der Hinterbau eines TUES oder eines Demos ist meiner Meinung nach trotzdem potenter.Das FRX hat dafür halt andere Stärken.


----------



## Nico Laus (17. November 2012)

> Das FRX hat dafür halt andere Stärken.


Welche? Erzähl mal! Bin am überlegen, welches DH-Bikes es für die nächste Saison werden soll. Tues 2.0 und FRX Whipzone/Rockzone sind mit in der Auswahl.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. November 2012)

Stehe vor der gleichen Wahl...


----------



## D.Lettant (17. November 2012)

Also: Das FRX ist leichter,wendiger,verspielter. Also auf flowigeren Strecken wie Beerfelden,Samerberg,Winterberg,Milka Line und Blue Line in Saalbach hat man damit etwas mehr Freude.Wirds Downhilliger wie in Bad Wildbad, Todtnau (DH),alter DH in Leogang oder Schladming hat das TUESleicht die Nase vorn,weil es einfach etwas satter liegt.Fährt man viel an einem Tag merkt man die geringere Belastung (z.B. Handgelenke) dann schon.
Mit dem FRX lassen sich auch (etwas Schmackes in den Beinen vorausgesetzt) ohne Probleme Touren fahren.Das macht mit dem Tues gar keinen Spaß.
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Egal für welches der Räder ihr euch entscheidet,ihr werdet glücklich damit werden.
Achsoer technische Support bei Canyon ist eine Katastrophe,aber dafür gibt es ja das IBC!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. November 2012)

Auch Touren mit dem Rockzone und Whipzone?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.Lettant (18. November 2012)

Warum nicht? Ich muss gestehen ich habe nur eine SC Gabel dran.Das kommt daher dass ich mir das Rad eigentlich zum Touren zugelegt habe.Die DC ist aber eigentlich kein Hinderungsgrund.Klar wird es etwas sperriger in Spitzkehren,aber das Problem hat man auch wenn man mit dem Big Bike in den Alpen unterwegs ist.
Beim TUES ist auch nicht die Boxxer das Problem.Es ist vielmehr der Sitzwinkel und die nicht vorhandene Möglichkeit die Sattelstütze lang genug zu fahren um eine vernünftige Tourenposition zu haben (ok,Teleskopstütze wäre eine Option).


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. November 2012)

Hmm...Weiss echt nicht welches ich mir holen soll...

DC hat ja auch 200mm und SC 180mm an der Gabel.


----------



## dia-mandt (18. November 2012)

D.Lettant schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Ich muss gestehen ich habe nur eine SC Gabel dran.Das kommt daher dass ich mir das Rad eigentlich zum Touren zugelegt habe.Die DC ist aber eigentlich kein Hinderungsgrund.Klar wird es etwas sperriger in Spitzkehren,aber das Problem hat man auch wenn man mit dem Big Bike in den Alpen unterwegs ist.
> Beim TUES ist auch nicht die Boxxer das Problem.Es ist vielmehr der Sitzwinkel und die nicht vorhandene Möglichkeit die Sattelstütze lang genug zu fahren um eine vernünftige Tourenposition zu haben (ok,Teleskopstütze wäre eine Option).



Dir ist schon klar, dass das torque frx und das tues den selben sitzwinkel haben oder?


----------



## D.Lettant (18. November 2012)

Ne wusste ich nicht.Wie gesagt die Sattelstütze im TUES ist so weit abgesägt,dass man sie einfach nicht auf eine vernünftige Länge ausziehen kann.Bei der maximal möglichen Position hockt man aber drauf wie der Affe auf dem Schleifstein.Das geht gar nicht.Daher bin ich von einem flacheren Sitzwinkel ausgegangenAber da du ja so gut informiert bist,hast du das sicher schon in der Praxis ausprobiert,oder?


----------



## dia-mandt (19. November 2012)

Also ich fahre immer die selbe sattelstellung.
Fahre den sattel nicht flach im park und hoch auf ner tour sondern eigentlich immer minimal unter tour setup und das passt für mich so immer.
Die info war einfach zu bekommen....internetseite der hersteller.
Da muss man selber nix testen.
Das man im tues keine lange standard stütze fahren kann ist wohl dem hydroforming geschuldet. Da hat das canyon mit standard rohren nen "vorteil".
Ich denke aber wie du auch, dass es für ne tour bessere bikes gibt.
All mountain bikes sind dafür top.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. November 2012)

Hab mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt. Meinte eher ob man mit dem Tues oder FRX ein paar Meter im Park hochfahren kann Für Touren hab ich mein AM.


----------



## dia-mandt (19. November 2012)

Klar geht das. Solange man keine couch potato ist


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. November 2012)

Bin kein Jan Ullrich, will nur locker wieder hoch trampeln.


----------



## D.Lettant (19. November 2012)

@dia-mandt: Also bei mir wäre die Abfahrtsstellung nix für Touren.So  12-13cm senke ich den Sattel schon ab.Habe mal ein Reign X im Park  gefahren,das noch die Sattelstütze in Originallänge hatte.Auch da hat  man das Hydroformingproblem mit der Absenkbarkeit.Das ging gar nicht für mich.Übrigens :auch das FRX ist kräftig Hydrogeformt (in Größe S). @S.Tschuschke:  Um mal einen nicht technischen aber meiner Meinung schon auch wichtigen  Aspekt anzusprechen: Welches Rad gefällt dir den besser?Ich denke deine  Freude wirst du mit jedem der angesprochenen Exemplare haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. November 2012)

Also von den Parts das Tues. Geo keine Ahnung, hab ich noch keinen Plan von. Farblich das FRX. Rahmen/Design find ich beide gut...


----------



## D.Lettant (20. November 2012)

Ja,ja die Luxusprobleme die man so hat.Mir gehts genauso wie dir.Die Farbgebung vom FRX hat was.Ganz blöde Frage: Möchtest du das TUES oder das TUES 2.0? Preislich wäre das ja ein ganz schöner Unterschied (auch zum Whipzone).Wenn du das Rad hauptsächlich zum Park/DH fahren benutzt,wirst du denke ich mit beiden Geometrien zurechtkommen.Dann würde ich übrigens falls es das FRX wird zur DC Version greifen.Man hat bei Fehlern (und da weiss ich wovon ich spreche) einfach nochmal mehr Reserven.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. November 2012)

Also ich werde zwischen Tues 2.0 und Rockzone entscheiden. 
Whipzone und Tues sind ja auch beides DC Varianten. 
Ich brauche ein reines DH/Parkbike das wendig ist und ordentlich was wegbügelt und meine Anfängerfehler verzeiht.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (27. November 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Also ich werde zwischen Tues 2.0 und Rockzone entscheiden.
> Whipzone und Tues sind ja auch beides DC Varianten.
> Ich brauche ein reines DH/Parkbike das wendig ist und ordentlich was wegbügelt und meine Anfängerfehler verzeiht.



das rockzone hat ja eig. bis auf keronite eh ne mörder austattung  vorne hinten luftfeder vom feinsten, was willst du mehr, ja bremsen, aber zurück zur dc od. sc debatte, eine dc steht dem frx einfach besser  trozdem wäre das dropzone das bike meiner wahl, da ich einfach sc gabeln bevorzuge, kommt halt wirklich drauf an was du fährst!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. November 2012)

Beim Tues schreckt mich die lange Wartezeit ab. In unserem Park kann man 12 Monate im Jahr fahren  Da brauch ich eigentlich wenn ich im Januar bestelle schnell das Bike 

Diese Verstellung des Trailflip und den SAG Monitor, bringen die beiden was? Merkt man die Unterschiede deutlich?


----------



## der_erce (28. November 2012)

Der SAG Monitor ist halt für die Fahrwerksabstimmung hinten interessant. Nix anderes wie dein Gummiring an der Gabel. Allerdings verdreckt der recht schnell und wird ungenau. Aber dennoch ein guter anhalt, um mal zu sehen wie das Setup funktioniert und wie nen Drop sich so auswirkt wenn Feder und Fahrwerk nicht 100% stimmen 
Trackflip ist ne feine Sache, wenn man das Fahrwerk und vor allem die Geometrie an eine Strecke anpassen will. Das geht recht fix und ändert Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe und sogar Federweg. Ich denke da muß man nicht mehr sagen und jeder kann sich vorstellen, dass man da was merkt. User simdiem sagte es mal: Trackflip von 203 Lo auf 180hi ist wie nen anderes Fahrrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. November 2012)

Danke für die Info, hört sich so an als wäre das wirklich nicht nur eine Spielerei.
Wieder ein Pluspunkt für das FRX


----------



## dia-mandt (28. November 2012)

Der SAG indikator ist aber für den Dämpfer, sofern du den auf der Canyon Seite angegebenen Indikator meinst.
Der gummiring an der gabel ist ja standard.
Aber das ding an der Wippe vom Rahmen ist auch ein halbwegs brauchbarer Anhaltspunkt.
Nicht so genau wie der Gummiring an der Gabel aber es hilft anfangs.
Allerdings hat er eine Abweichung von gut 5%.
Hatte mit dem SAG indikator etwas mehr als 20% sag und nachgemessen am Dämpferkolben waren es gut 27%.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. November 2012)

Hmm, ja denk das er mir als Anfänger bei der Einstellung schon helfen wird.

Ich tendiere aktuell immer mehr zum Rockzone hin und vom Tues 2.0 weg... Bis auf die Gabel und die Laufradsätze sind die beiden ja fast gleich.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. November 2012)

Kann man in so ein FRX auch ne hydraulische Sattelstütze a la REverb einbauen?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (28. November 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Kann man in so ein FRX auch ne hydraulische Sattelstütze a la REverb einbauen?



klar wieso nicht?

zugverlegung hast ja auch am rahmen!


----------



## Nico Laus (28. November 2012)

Welche Meinung habt ihr zum Luftfederfahrwerk im Rockzone? Passt es zur Charakteristik des Torque FRX oder eher nicht? Sind die Stahlfederelemente im Whipzone besser fürs Bikeparkrocken? Wie sieht's bei schweren Fahrern aus? Wirkt das Luftfahrwerk hölzern?

Einfach drauf los brainstormen!


----------



## dia-mandt (28. November 2012)

der vivid air ist im bereich der luftdämpfer die macht!
das ding klebt den hinterbau am boden fest.
war bei mir damals zumindest so.
freunde von mir fahren den in einem demo und einem summum und die sagen das selbe.
die worldcup geht meiner meinung nach ach besser als die stahlversion.
also ich finde das fahrwerk ist der hammer.
ob es zum hinterbau passt wird sich zeigen aber das betrifft ja nur den dämpfer.
dieser ist allerdings um welten besser als der ccdb air.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. November 2012)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Welche Meinung habt ihr zum Luftfederfahrwerk im Rockzone? Passt es zur Charakteristik des Torque FRX oder eher nicht? Sind die Stahlfederelemente im Whipzone besser fürs Bikeparkrocken? Wie sieht's bei schweren Fahrern aus? Wirkt das Luftfahrwerk hölzern?
> 
> Einfach drauf los brainstormen!



Das würde mich auch interessieren, wiege mit allem drum und dran 95 Kilo im Park. Wollte eigentlich das Rockzone nehmen. Oder doch besser vom Fahrwerk her das Whipzone?!?


----------



## Nico Laus (28. November 2012)

Danke dia-mandt!
Gerne noch mehr Meinungen!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. November 2012)

Klingt ja schon mal sehr gut

HOffe das bleibt bei den guten Lieferzeiten beim Rockzone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (28. November 2012)

Die Worldcup ist vor allem leichter als die R2C2 oder RC. Performance kann ich nicht sagen. Ich hab die R2C2 Boxxer und mir taugts . Gewicht ist mir persönlich jetzt nicht so elementar wirchtig. Hauptsache das Ding bricht nicht unter mir zusammen. Hab auch so um die 90-95Kg mit voller Montour. Ich seh aber gerade, dass der Vivid keine Feder hat. Kann man die nachrüsten? Weiß jetzt nicht wie sich das auf die Performance eines DHlers ausübt.


----------



## dia-mandt (28. November 2012)

du willst am vivid air ne feder nachrüsten?
ich hoffe das war nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. November 2012)

Das hab ich auch nicht verstande, dann kann man doch gleich einen Dämpfer mit Feder nehmen, oder?


----------



## dia-mandt (28. November 2012)

das musst du ja auch!
man kann ja nicht an einen luftdämpfer ne feder montieren!
entweder coil oder air. kombinieren kann man da definitiv nix (also beim dämpfer).
es gibt halt marzocchi gabeln mit ner feder die eine luftunterstützung haben.
aber das ist ein anderes thema


----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. November 2012)

Okay. Verstehe.


----------



## der_erce (28. November 2012)

Sorry...stand aufm Schlauch. Natürlich ohne Feder.


----------



## D.Lettant (28. November 2012)

Warum ist der Vivid Air um Welten besser als der Cane Creek? Beide schon im gleichen Rahmen gefahren,oder wie kommt man zu der Aussage?


----------



## dia-mandt (28. November 2012)

Ganz einfach.
1. Hat ein freund von mir den gehabt.
2. Bin ich das rad gefahren und der hat einfach nicht gut funktioniert, losbrechmoment, ansprechverhalten ( und es wurde viel probiert mit den einstellungen).
3. Hat er sich dann einen vivid air gekauft, und dieser funktioniert top in dem rad.
4. Kann man das mittlerweile sogar auch in einschlägigen Fachzeitschriften nachlesen, die das selbe ergebnis haben.
5. Kann man diese erfahrungen auch hier im forum nachlesen, wo es einige gibt die umgestiegen sind vom ccdb auf den vivid air, wird also einen grund haben...nämlich oben genannten.


----------



## Chiado (29. November 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Die Worldcup ist vor allem leichter als die R2C2 oder RC. Performance kann ich nicht sagen. Ich hab die R2C2 Boxxer und mir taugts . Gewicht ist mir persönlich jetzt nicht so elementar wirchtig. Hauptsache das Ding bricht nicht unter mir zusammen. Hab auch so um die 90-95Kg mit voller Montour. Ich seh aber gerade, dass der Vivid keine Feder hat. Kann man die nachrüsten? Weiß jetzt nicht wie sich das auf die Performance eines DHlers ausübt.



Dito 93-95 kg und 193cm - schön zu lesen das hier auch gewichtigere Jungs durchs Unterholz ballern. Mann ich bin schon so heiß aufs Rockzone. Velogott lass es Februar werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. November 2012)

Wieso Februar, das Bike ist doch abKW 51 lieferbarlaut Canyon Seite.

Ich werd mir meins aber erst im Januar bestellen können :-(


----------



## DiscoDuDe (29. November 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ganz einfach.
> 1. Hat ein freund von mir den gehabt.
> 2. Bin ich das rad gefahren und der hat einfach nicht gut funktioniert, losbrechmoment, ansprechverhalten ( und es wurde viel probiert mit den einstellungen).
> 3. Hat er sich dann einen vivid air gekauft, und dieser funktioniert top in dem rad.
> ...




Bis auf Punkt 4 geh ich auf akkord! Bike Bravo ist nicht so meine Sache 

Aber es scheint wirklich so, dass die Boxxer Worldcup trotz Luftfederung um einiges besser ist als die R2C2 und die günstige RC! Bei uns auf der Dh Strecke verirren sich auch viele Leute die davor eine RC oder R2C2 hatten und absolut nicht zufrieden waren, und dann eine Worldcup kauften und TOP! 

Trotzdem Boxxer ist nicht so meins, hab da vorne lieber eine Fox oder eine Marzo hängen! Boxxer ist mir einfach zu Straff vorne. 

Hinten bin ich aber der Fraktion des Vivid Air zuzuordnen warum?

Abgesehen von der Top Funktion, (Wenn du vorne und hinten Luftelemente hast)

Vl. deshalb weil wenn man z.B. Touren fährt er leichter zu blockieren ist als ein CCDBA


----------



## der_erce (29. November 2012)

Ganz ehrlich. Dieses ganze Blabla um die Dämpfer und Gabeln kann ich nicht nachempfinden. Losbrechmoment und weiß der Kuckuck nicht alles. Ich fahr keine Rennen und kämpf nicht um 10tel Sekunden.
Das Bike, respektive die Komponenten haben zwei Zwecke, die sie erfüllen müssen: Mir Spass bringen, und mich heil unten ankommen lassen. Da interessiert mich weder ein KaschmirBlingBling noch irgendwelche DoubleBarrel. Ich hab den Van RC und eigentlich taugt der super, Bis auf ne stärkere Feder die ich vermutlich brauch.
Gewicht ist eigentlich auch so ein Thema, einerseits isses eigentlich auf paar hundert Gramm gesch*$$en, andererseits kenn ich das "Eisenschwein" von meinem Kumpel (2006er Demo) welches gefühlt 100kg wiegt und sich wie auf Schienen seinen Weg durchs Unterholz rammt. Da ist nicht viel mit Whips und big Airtime, es sei denn man ist Hulk Hogan. 
Ich denk die Lust auf "bessere" Komponenten kommt später, wenn man erst mal weiß was die momentanen überhaupt leisten können und was nicht, und vor allem ob sie die eigenen Bedürfnisse decken oder nicht.




Chiado schrieb:


> Dito 93-95 kg und 193cm - schön zu lesen das hier auch gewichtigere Jungs durchs Unterholz ballern. Mann ich bin schon so heiß aufs Rockzone. Velogott lass es Februar werden



193 kann ich nicht mithalten....da fehlen mal schlappe 20 cm  Ich hab mich aber, wenn ich ehrlich bin, mit Montour noch nie gewogen. Nackt bring ich 85 auf die Waage. Ich denk mal an die 90 werdens sicher sein.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (29. November 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich. Dieses ganze Blabla um die Dämpfer und Gabeln kann ich nicht nachempfinden. Losbrechmoment und weiß der Kuckuck nicht alles. Ich fahr keine Rennen und kämpf nicht um 10tel Sekunden.
> Das Bike, respektive die Komponenten haben zwei Zwecke, die sie erfüllen müssen: Mir Spass bringen, und mich heil unten ankommen lassen. Da interessiert mich weder ein KaschmirBlingBling noch irgendwelche DoubleBarrel. Ich hab den Van RC und eigentlich taugt der super, Bis auf ne stärkere Feder die ich vermutlich brauch.
> Gewicht ist eigentlich auch so ein Thema, einerseits isses eigentlich auf paar hundert Gramm gesch*$$en, andererseits kenn ich das "Eisenschwein" von meinem Kumpel (2006er Demo) welches gefühlt 100kg wiegt und sich wie auf Schienen seinen Weg durchs Unterholz rammt. Da ist nicht viel mit Whips und big Airtime, es sei denn man ist Hulk Hogan.
> Ich denk die Lust auf "bessere" Komponenten kommt später, wenn man erst mal weiß was die momentanen überhaupt leisten können und was nicht, und vor allem ob sie die eigenen Bedürfnisse decken oder nicht.



du hast recht! Jedoch diese Probleme treten spätestens dann auf, wenn du mal im Park bist oder mit Freunden unterwegs bist und man einfach mal Bikes tauscht, und aus welchen gründen auch immer kommt man aufeinmal drauf, dass dieses oder jenes Produkt nunmal besser oder schlechter ist!

Für den Anfänger ist es wirklich egal! Weniger ist mehr! Vor allem bei den Dämpfer, da ja bei den ganzen Zug und Druckstufen, wenn man echt keine Ahnung davon hat, mann das komplette Set Up des Bikes mal zamhauen kann


----------



## der_erce (29. November 2012)

Geb ich dir absolut recht. Aber bevor man überhaupt weiß, wie das Fahrwerk überhaupt unter dem eigenen Hintern arbeitet, würde ich mich nicht auf Aussagen verlassen, der ist Besser und jener ist schlechter. Wer weiß, vielleicht reicht das allemal für die Person. Ansonsten kann man immernoch wechseln. Aber ohne es selbst gesehen und gefahren zu haben ists halt dämlich auf die unterschiedlichen Züge sofort aufzuspringen und zu glauben, dass ein CCDB einfach der beste / bessere Dämpfer wäre. Es sind Hypes die unnötig sind.


----------



## dia-mandt (29. November 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> du hast recht! Jedoch diese Probleme treten spätestens dann auf, wenn du mal im Park bist oder mit Freunden unterwegs bist und man einfach mal Bikes tauscht, und aus welchen gründen auch immer kommt man aufeinmal drauf, dass dieses oder jenes Produkt nunmal besser oder schlechter ist!
> 
> Für den Anfänger ist es wirklich egal! Weniger ist mehr! Vor allem bei den Dämpfer, da ja bei den ganzen Zug und Druckstufen, wenn man echt keine Ahnung davon hat, mann das komplette Set Up des Bikes mal zamhauen kann



Stimme ich dir zu!
Wenn man keinen Plan hat, bringen einem die ganzen Einstellrädchen nichts.
Ist ja auch immer das falsche denken der Leute, die sich sofort was teures kaufen und dann denken, sie müssten dadurch super geil und flowig den Berg runter kommen.
Ach ja.... Ich finde auch das die Boxxer recht straff ist, auch wenn man schon ne weichere Feder fährt und die Druckstufen anpasst.
Allerdings wäre mir das nicht aufgefallen, wenn ich nicht mal ein Bike mit der 40er gefahren wäre.
Jetzt bemerke ich, dank der 40er, dass man viel weniger Schläge abbekommt und man dadurch auch lockerer fahren kann.
Die ist halt super gedämpft.
Soll aber nicht bedeuten, dass die boxxer grundlegend schlecht ist (ich spreche übrigens von der r2c2).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (29. November 2012)

At erce:

Ich checke gerade nicht, wieso du dich über personen aufregst, die sagen....der däpmfer ist der beste etc.
Hier hat doch niemand solch eine Aussage getroffen oder meinst du das jetzt allgemein.
Meine Erfahrung mit dem Vivid air habe ich hier in dem Forum schon oft erläutert und die mit dem ccdb air auch.
Sollte aber nicht als kaufanleitung dienen. Das soll mal jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
Aber in erster linie ist das hier ein forum und ohne dieses kommt man sonst garnicht an infos und erfahrungen. Oder traust du lieber den von anzeigenkunden finanzierten "bike bravos" ? Ich denke nicht.
Die erfahrungen sind natürlich immer subjektiv. Der eine stiimt zu, der andere sagt nein auf keinen fall funktioniert dies oder das super.
Bestes beispiel hier im forum ist doch der evil. Der kennt nur seine kl welt.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (29. November 2012)

Es ist alles eine Frage des persönlichen Stieles!

Willst du es super Soft und Armschonend im Park angehen dann Marzocchi oder Bos, 

Willst du ein Race-orientiertes Straffes FW dann nimm ne Rock Shox

Willst du ein Mittelding, nimm Fox

so quasi kann man es zusammenfassen. 

Bezugnehmend, dass man sich als Anfänger ein super tolles Radl kauft, hier mal ein Link zum durchlesen von der BikeBravo aus Canada! --> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/The-Argument-For-Short-Travel-Bikes-Opinion-2012.html

Bei einem haben sie Recht, TECHNIK TECHNIK TECHNIK und quasi nichts anderes, das braucht man als Biker


----------



## der_erce (29. November 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> At erce:
> 
> Ich checke gerade nicht, wieso du dich über personen aufregst, die sagen....der däpmfer ist der beste etc.
> Hier hat doch niemand solch eine Aussage getroffen oder meinst du das jetzt allgemein.
> ...



Ganz ruhig . War eigentlich allgemein und nicht auf deine Aussage bezogen. Vielmehr meine ich damit, dass es eigentlich in der Theorie immer schwer nachzuvollziehen ist ob dies oder das gut oder schlecht ist. Das Ding ist, wenn im Forum 100 Leute hintereinander sagen , nur als Bsp., der CCDB ist das NonPlusUltra bei den Dämpfern und FOX stinkt, dann wird das jemand glauben, der von der Materie wenig, bis gar keine Ahnung hat, ohne zu wissen warum. Vielleicht reicht ihm aber ein Van Dämpfer oder ein Vivid, oder Rocco...Vielleicht muss er nicht auf dem Trail jede hunderstel Sekunde rausoptimieren. Vielleicht reicht es ihm einfach, dass das Fahrwerk hinten vernünftig abfedert und ihn nicht aus dem Sattel hebt. Dann denk ich hat er gewonnen.
Ansonsten hat er ohne Ahnung zu haben, ohne was anderes getestet zu haben, etwas eingesehen. Ja, so funktioniert das im Forum, muss aber nicht immer von Vorteil sein  !


----------



## D.Lettant (29. November 2012)

Also ich muss erce zustimmen.Ich glaube auch ,dass sich viele Leute von  wem auch immer einreden lassen sie bräuchten die teuersten Komponenten  damit sie besser den Berg runterkommen.Ich meine,ist ja schön wenn man  hier ein bischen mehr Highspeed Druckstufe einstellen kann und dort ein  bischen mehr beginning stroke.Bringt aber leider alles nichts wenn man  die falsche Federhärte gewählt hat,oder diese zufällig im  Hightechfederelement verbaut ist.Daher denke ich auch eher :Keep it  simple.Ich möchte lieber fahren als den ganzen Tag Knöpfchen drehen und  darüber nachdenken welche Einstellung die beste ist.
Übrigens habe  ich auch eine Boxxer die leider mit der gelieferten Feder (Rot) gerade  mal 10% Sag hatte wenn ich damit fuhr.Die von einem Bekannten  ausgeliehene gelbe Feder bot dann knapp 20%.Also hab ich mir ne silberne  (bis 63 Kilo laut RS,ich wiege nackt 65 Kilo.) bestellt.Habe nun so gut  25% SAG und die Gabel spricht wunderbar an.Im Park haben mich schon  einige Leute gefragt wo ich die Gabel habe tunen lassen.Manchmal muss  man halt Sachen selbst ausprobieren um sich ein Bild zu machen.Muss ja  auch nicht sein dass eine Einstellung die für Person A super ist von Person B genauso empfunden wird.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. November 2012)

+1


----------



## dia-mandt (29. November 2012)

D.Lettant schrieb:


> Also ich muss erce zustimmen.Ich glaube auch ,dass sich viele Leute von  wem auch immer einreden lassen sie bräuchten die teuersten Komponenten  damit sie besser den Berg runterkommen.Ich meine,ist ja schön wenn man  hier ein bischen mehr Highspeed Druckstufe einstellen kann und dort ein  bischen mehr beginning stroke.Bringt aber leider alles nichts wenn man  die falsche Federhärte gewählt hat,oder diese zufällig im  Hightechfederelement verbaut ist.Daher denke ich auch eher :Keep it  simple.Ich möchte lieber fahren als den ganzen Tag Knöpfchen drehen und  darüber nachdenken welche Einstellung die beste ist.
> Übrigens habe  ich auch eine Boxxer die leider mit der gelieferten Feder (Rot) gerade  mal 10% Sag hatte wenn ich damit fuhr.Die von einem Bekannten  ausgeliehene gelbe Feder bot dann knapp 20%.Also hab ich mir ne silberne  (bis 63 Kilo laut RS,ich wiege nackt 65 Kilo.) bestellt.Habe nun so gut  25% SAG und die Gabel spricht wunderbar an.Im Park haben mich schon  einige Leute gefragt wo ich die Gabel habe tunen lassen.Manchmal muss  man halt Sachen selbst ausprobieren um sich ein Bild zu machen.Muss ja  auch nicht sein dass eine Einstellung die für Person A super ist von Person B genauso empfunden wird.



Das mit der Feder ist nix neues.
Bei Rock Shox (zumindest bei der Boxxer) sollte man für eine gute Performance die feder eine Nummer weicher nehmen...also quasi die, die unter seinem eigenen Gewicht liegt.
Ist bei Fox auch nicht wirklich anders.
Kleiner Tipp. Kürze den Drop Stop um 50% und die geht noch besser


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. November 2012)

Bei der Boxxer Worldcup kann man das Ganze ja locker über den Luftdruck einstellen, oder? Feder ja nur bei der R2C2, oder?


----------



## dia-mandt (30. November 2012)

Richtig...r2c2 und RC haben ne Stahlfeder.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. November 2012)

Dann werd ich mir das Rockzone bestellen


----------



## der_erce (30. November 2012)

Na endlich eine Entscheidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. November 2012)

Hoffe es ist die richtige


----------



## der_erce (30. November 2012)

Es fährt den Berg herunter. Wird schon passen  !


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. November 2012)

Ich muss auch wieder hoch


----------



## der_erce (30. November 2012)

Lift oder willst radeln?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. November 2012)

Bei mir im "Home" Park muss ich radeln, aber nicht so steil und weit. Sonst will ich nach Beerfelden, da gibts nen Lift


----------



## der_erce (30. November 2012)

Wenns nicht so steil ist, kommst vielleicht hoch mit der 200er Gabel und deiner Übersetzung. Ansonsten brauchst nen Spanngurt und ggf. andere Ritzel.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. November 2012)

Nö, dann schieb ich einfach. Das wird schon so gehen  So viel bergauf ist das nicht. Die anderen fahren da ja auch mit DH Bikes rum.


----------



## D.Lettant (30. November 2012)

In Beerfelden ist das mit dem Hochfahren nach dem Lift eh egal.Das macht man mit Sicherheit keine 20x am Tag.Mit dem Rad machst du sicher keinen Fehler.Für solche Strecken wie in Beerfelden braucht es allerdings keine Doppelbrücke.Schaden tut es aber auch nicht.
@ Dia-mandt: Das mit dem Drop Stop war mir bekannt.Bin ein Jahr lang sogar ohne das Ding gefahren.Hatte nur bei etwas ruppigeren Strecken wie in Bad Wildbad den einen oder anderen Durchschlag.Mit Dropstop funktioniert das aber jetzt genauso gut.Ich merke da eigentlich keinen Unterschied.Daher werde ich das Ding wohl nicht halbieren.In der Boxxer RC ist das Ding meines Wissens nach eh nicht verbaut-und die funktioniert ja auch.


----------



## D.Lettant (30. November 2012)

@S.Tschuschke: Bei den Doppelbrückenmodellen ist laut Katalog eine 11-25 Kassette verbaut. Die müsstest du auf eine 11-36 er umrüsten wenn du den Berg auch mal hochpedalieren willst.Eventuell brauchst du dann aber auch noch ein Schaltwerk mit einem längeren Käfig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (30. November 2012)

Schaltwerk mit längerem Käfig braucht man in der Regel nur, wenn man vorne mehr als zwei Blätter fährt.


----------



## D.Lettant (30. November 2012)

Also funktioniert ein 10 Fach Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig auch mit 36-36?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. November 2012)

Ist ja nur locker bergauf. Das schaff ich schon. Sonst werd ich entweder in Beerfelden oder Bad Wildbad fahren. Wohne quasi mittig 

Hat Bad Wildbad noch auf?!?


----------



## D.Lettant (30. November 2012)

Ja! Offiziell darfst du in Wildbad im Winter an schneefreien Wochenenden fahren.Aber die nehmen dich normalerweise immer mit (war zumindestens letztes Jahr noch so).Bei uns (Reutlingen) hat es allerdings im Moment auf der Alb ca.40cm Neuschnee. War heute ne Runde drehen.Bergauf Straße, bergab gingen nur die steilen Passagen.Im Flachen war schieben angesagt.Ich denke in Wildbad sieht es ähnlich aus.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. November 2012)

Okay danke. Sorry für Off Topic!!!!


----------



## D.Lettant (30. November 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Lieferzeit für die FRX Modelle im Moment aus? Bekommt man die relativ schnell oder wird es Frühsommer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. November 2012)

Rockzone alle ab KW 51...Rest weiß ich nicht.


----------



## D.Lettant (30. November 2012)

Ah super!Dann gibt es ja was unter den Weihnachtsbaum!In diesem Fall wirst du um einen Besuch in Wildbad nicht rumkommen.Dauert ja noch ewig bis die anderen Parks wieder öffnen.


----------



## der_erce (30. November 2012)

Welche Farben wollt ihr haben?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich werd schwarz bestellen. Weiß sieht immer so schnell gammlig aus. Ist aber nur mein persönlicher Geschmack. 

Ja, Wildbad muss ich mal hin.


----------



## D.Lettant (1. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du ein paar Tage Zeit hast und das Wetter mitspielt kann ich dir auch Bozen wärmstens empfehlen.Geht auch im Winter.
Schwarz wäre übrigens auch meine Wahl.


----------



## der_erce (1. Dezember 2012)

Das Whipzone gibts doch gar nicht in Weiß...dieses PogoGrau ist die Alternativfarbe.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. Dezember 2012)

Trotz Überschrift, ich will das Rockzone 

War heute in Bad Wildbad. Ich brauch ein Big Bike


----------



## D.Lettant (1. Dezember 2012)

Warst du mit dem Radon in Bad Wildbad? Ich hoffe für dich,dass es noch ganz ist.Öfters sollte man das glaube ich einem AM nicht zumuten. Ich denke die Kaufentscheidung fällt dir nun nicht mehr wirklich schwer.Wie sah es denn schneetechnisch aus?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja mit dem Slide war ich da. War in Ordnung. Kaputt ist es nicht. Aber es wird was anderes kommen 
Rockzone wird es werden.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Dezember 2012)

Hab da noch ne Frage.

Bezüglich des Lenkwinkels steht in der Geometriebeschreibung des Rock- und Whipzones 63°/64° je nach Trackflip Einstellung.
In der Beschreibung des FRX allgemein auf der Canyon Seite steht 64°/65°. Was ist denn nun richtig?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (4. Dezember 2012)

2012- 64-65
2013- 63-64


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Dezember 2012)

Ah okay danke. Dann haben die wahrscheinlich bei der allgemeinen Beschreibung des FRX wohl die gleiche genommen wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Dezember 2012)

Ja. Die haben im letzten jahr auch falsche produkte angegeben.
Z.b. Die Kassette war falsch. Statt der pg 1070 war die pg 1050 drauf.
Kleiner aber feiner unterschied.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Dezember 2012)

Hmm... Ob das dieses Jahr auch so ist?!? Am besten bei der Bestellung vorher per Email schriftlich eine Liste anfügen das auch die Teile verbaut werden und zusichern lassen...


----------



## DiscoDuDe (4. Dezember 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ja. Die haben im letzten jahr auch falsche produkte angegeben.
> Z.b. Die Kassette war falsch. Statt der pg 1070 war die pg 1050 drauf.
> Kleiner aber feiner unterschied.



eig. ist das normal bei canyon! Vor allem wenn du ein bike aus dem outlet kaufst, dann nehmen sie was aus der restlkiste!

Bei meinem Torque z.B. war statt der beschriebenen Carbonstütze nur eine billigsdorfer Canyon Iridium Alu verbaut, dafür aber statt der Alu Kurbel eine RaceFace SiXC Carbonkurbel 

Hatte z.b auch statt der XT Kette nur eine Deore drauf..


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Dezember 2012)

Also das klingt alles nicht wirklich vertrauenserweckend...Kann man das vorm Kauf nicht vertraglich festhalten? Hätte schon gerne das was ich bezahlt habe geliefert bekommen...


----------



## DiscoDuDe (4. Dezember 2012)

schlimm ist es jetzt nicht das war jetzt von mir z.b ein extremfall bei der kurbel! normal musst du ja auch das bekommen was dort steht! aber es steht auch expliziet bei der austattungsliste --> irrtümer und änderungen vorbehalten! So bezieht es sich eher auf änderungen, wie es damals z.b. der fall war bei race face das die nicht liefern konnten, canyon dann halt gleichwerte teile von anderen herstellern verbaut hat!

also weniger bekommst du auf keinen fall, so ist es wieder auch nicht sonst würd ja canyon kein geschäft machen, und das sind auch nur einzelfälle wenn eine kleine austattung vom soll abweicht also keine panik!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Dezember 2012)

Okay, wenn die Teile gleichwertig sind, dann wäre das für mich okay. Klang eben so als wären dann schlechtere Teile dran.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (4. Dezember 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Okay, wenn die Teile gleichwertig sind, dann wäre das für mich okay. Klang eben so als wären dann schlechtere Teile dran.



neinnn also das auf keinenfall das wäre dann ja verarsche  aber es kann ja immer zu lieferschwierigkeiten kommen, und canyon handelt da eh im sinne des kunden das einfach die lieferzeiten für den kunden so gering wie möglich sind!  Weil wenn ja minderwertige teile vorkommen täten müsste sich ja auch was beim preis tuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (5. Dezember 2012)

Naja... Pg 1050 zu pg 1070 ist schon ein unterschied..


----------



## D.Lettant (5. Dezember 2012)

Was für ein Unterschied,außer beim Preis?Finktion und Haltbarkeit sind wohl die gleiche.Kann natürlich sein dass die 970 ein paar Gramm leichter ist.Aber merkt das jemand wirklich? Hier mal das Anforderungsprofil an die beiden Kassetten (unverändert von der SRAM Homepage kopiert):

Wenn du ein Fahrer bist, der aufgrund seiner Performance-Anforderungen oder seines Fahrstils einen 9-fach-Antrieb benötigt und zudem noch nach geringem Gewicht, hoher Festigkeit und präziser Schaltung sucht, ist die PG 950-Kassette die einzig richtige Entscheidung für dich.

Wenn du ein Fahrer bist, der aufgrund seiner Performance-Anforderungen oder seines Fahrstils einen 9-fach-Antrieb benötigt und zudem noch nach geringem Gewicht, hoher Festigkeit und präziser Schaltung sucht, ist die PowerGlide II 970-Kassette die einzig richtige Entscheidung für dich.


----------



## dia-mandt (5. Dezember 2012)

also dann frage ich mich, wieso es eine 950 und eine 970 gibt, wenn die keinen unterschied haben!
also meine 950 hat allein schon eine andere "grundplatte" oder auch spider genannt, als die 970.
gewicht ist auch anders.
denke das es bestimmt noch andere unterschiede gibt.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (6. Dezember 2012)

es ist schon ein unterschied zwischen 950 und 970! alleine das gewicht von 30 gramm, siehe auf dieser seite die gewichtsdatenbank 

So wie ich das sehe wird bei Canyon gerne mit den Kassetten geschummelt, Klar man hat z.b eine XT Schaltung oder X9 aber nur eine Deore oder gar nur X5 Kassette


----------



## D.Lettant (8. Dezember 2012)

Naja,bei einem16Kg Hobel merkt der feinfühlige Fahrer sicherlich die 30 Gramm an der Kassette?!? 
Hatte beide Kassetten schon gefahren.Funktionell merkt man da gar keinen Unterschied.Gefühlt haben beide Kassetten auch in etwa gleichlang funktioniert.Also: Nur etwas für Gewichtsfetischisten,aber die werden sicher eh gleich zur PG 990 greifen.


----------



## dia-mandt (10. Dezember 2012)

da geht es doch nicht um die 30gr, sondern um die tatsache, dass es einen unterschied gibt und das das eine produkt mehr als das andere kostet und man dieses auch mitbestellt/bezahlt hat.
wenn dann was anderes verbaut ist, dann ist das hundekot.
ach ja... schreib das mit den 30gr mal im leichtbauforum, am besten mit einem anderen account wegen dem ganzen shitstorm der dann folgt 
die spüren 2gr weniger durch ne titanschraube schon...besonders im geldbeutel  nur spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.Lettant (11. Dezember 2012)

Ja,das mit dem Leichtbauforum glaube ich dir gleich.Mich hat neulich den Berg hoch bei uns auch einer mit einem Ghost AMS überholt.Ich dachte erst der sitzt auf einem E-Bike.Aber dann fiel mir ja der Gewichtsunterschied (vor allem an der Kassette )ein! Mit ein paar Leichtbaumaßnahmen hätte ich bestimmt mit ihm mithalten können...
Zu den abweichenden Spezifikationen muss man sagen: Die kann man sicher reklamieren wenn dem so ist,oder hat Canyon da etwas im Kleingedruckten stehen was das verhindert.Mir persönlich wäre so etwas wie 950er oder 970er Kassette sicher erst beim Austausch der selben aufgefallen.


----------



## Chiado (19. Dezember 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wieso Februar, das Bike ist doch abKW 51 lieferbarlaut Canyon Seite.
> 
> Ich werd mir meins aber erst im Januar bestellen können :-(



Da gibts den Boni . Und ich bezahle gerne bar. Die Höhe meines Boni erfahre ich erst Ende Februar.

Wobei ich jetzt gerade noch eine andere Investition mit vier Rädern und V8 für die warmen Monate im Auge habe. Daher vielleicht Downgrade auf Whipzone oder gar kein Kauf und noch ein Jahr mit Leihbike in den Park.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir das letzte 2012er Speedzone bestellt.


----------



## Chiado (19. Dezember 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Hab mir das letzte 2012er Speedzone bestellt.



Auch ne gute Wahl. Wollte nicht deine Freundin auch ein Bikebike?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Dezember 2012)

Meine Freundin?!? Nicht das ich wüsste. Die hat so ein Baumarkt Fully. Die fährt eh kaum.


----------

